# New Toys arrived



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

The garage cleanout / selloff has funded some new gear, they arrived today in all their shiny bling.
I'm feeling a bit like a kid at Christmas time....

Shimano Stradic FJ 5000 will become my new favourite reel for kings on light gear. The powerknob handle looks perfect for the hand and it's perfect size for the kayak.
Will match this to my old faithful TCurve powerspin 5-10kg workhorse. Can't wait to get out to Wedding Cake island in Dec.

Rod wise my choice was harder, I wanted a spin rod with K Guides to handle rat kings, bonito and reds etc but it had to be light enough for casting light jigheads and smaller plastics. 
So a beefed up bream rod if you will. (not into bream)

I settled on a Team Daiwa X, the 2-6kg one. 6'10" MLFS. 1 piece may have restrictions but it's very nice and light, crisp and good decent length cork grip that wont fall out of a rod holder. 
K guides were a must have, though the guides are absolutely tiny from mid way up so it'll be short leaders outside the runners as any leader knots above 8lb will catch when casting. (I'll be using 12-16lb leader). Will put a 2500 Daiwa reel on this, or maybe my previous model 2500 Stradic. Think it will get a workout and hope I'm not asking too much from it, time will tell.

Will let you know how they fit into their new roles.... 

Cheers David


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Ahh yes nothing like a new purchase, lashed out on some good gear there.


----------



## KayakAngler (Nov 25, 2012)

Both great choices! I've just recently went a little crazy and brought a bunch of gear aswell! Ill never have enough rods I think hahaha!


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Accumulating gear is all good but nothing beats getting out there and simply fishing. Finding I'm happy to get rid of gear I dont use and get back to basics.
Issue comes when it's specific kayak gear, popping gear, jigging gear etc...

Bertros, I'm fortunate to have a job in this industry which allows me to indulge occasionally, though the reality to the dream is I'm office bound doing logistics most of the time.

Cheers Dave

ps, Gatesy, photo's to come mate but only if a fish is attached....


----------

